# Google Chrome a good browser choice?



## horusd (19 Mar 2011)

Google say this is improves internet speed. Is this correct and are there any drawbacks to using it?


----------



## julius128 (19 Mar 2011)

Chrome is a brilliant browser, very fast and has lots of functionality, definitely recommended


----------



## Olympian (19 Mar 2011)

My unscientific testing on my laptop shows chrome to be very much faster than firefox and IE. Used to be a great fan of firefox but made the change to chrome months ago and wouldn't go back.


----------



## JoeRoberts (19 Mar 2011)

Just loaded the new IE 9 today and I'm really impressed with it.
Certainly faster than IE 8 and very good new layout of web pages and toolbars.
Only works for Win 7 though, not XP nor Vista.


----------



## horusd (21 Mar 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll give it a shot. BTW  I see on other posts that IE needs loads of patches etc. When you switched to Chrome did you uninstall Explorer?


----------



## eggerb (21 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I'll give it a shot. BTW  I see on other posts that IE needs loads of patches etc. When you switched to Chrome did you uninstall Explorer?



No; you don't need to uninstall IE to install Chrome. In fact, uninstalling IE is almost impossible as it is so tighly integrated into Windows. Typically, Windows utilities will allow you to downgrade to a previous version e.g [broken link removed]


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Mar 2011)

Another big Chrome fan here. I also love how each tab is an executable in it's own right - so if any become unresponsive you can just kill it via Task Manager, without having to kill all other tabs. Now figuring out which chrome.exe relates to which tab is something I've not quite figured out yet so I'm not quite getting the benefit of this feature!  Anyone find out how to do this?


----------



## Eeyore (21 Mar 2011)

Shift+Esc brings up the Chrome task manager and you can kill individual tabs from there or click on the "Stats for nerds" link to get the process IDs for each tab.


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Mar 2011)

Sweet thanks Eeyore


----------



## Sophietk (23 Mar 2011)

I've been using it for a while and I find it great. I find it faster and  it just looks simpler and less cluttered than the other two.


----------



## ollaetta (23 Mar 2011)

I use Firefox, IE and Chrome.   Love the new Firefox 4 but I always use Chrome if I want a clutter free desktop.   Only realised today that IE9 can only be loaded onto Vista or Seven which I suppose will be another nail in the XP coffin.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Mar 2011)

Use Chrome all the time. A really useful feature is if you have it installed on a number of machines it will synchronise your bookmarks i.e. if you add a bookmark on your laptop while browsing and you later use a desktop, the bookmarks list on the desktop will have been updated. Very useful I find.

I also downloaded IE9 recently and I like it. Particularly the tab functionality where you can yank it from the browser into a standalone window for seperate viewing.


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

eggerb said:


> No; you don't need to uninstall IE to install Chrome. In fact, uninstalling IE* is almost impossible as it is so tighly integrated into Windows. *Typically, Windows utilities will allow you to downgrade to a previous version e.g [broken link removed]


 

Thanks eggerb, I've leave well enuf alone so!


----------



## PaddyW (24 Mar 2011)

Love Chrome, way better than the other 2


----------

